# Six year old exercises his Second Amendment rights



## rightwinger (Friday at 6:32 PM)

The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!









						6-year-old in custody after Virginia teacher injured in elementary classroom shooting
					

No students were injured in the afternoon shooting at Richneck Elementary School in Newport News, Virginia, police said.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




The altercation was between a 6-year-old, the student, who did have the firearm, and the teacher, and then a round was fired," the chief said.

The teacher, a woman in her 30s, was hospitalized, officials said.

“Her injuries are still considered life-threatening, but there was some improvement in the last update that we got,” the chief said Friday evening.

The chief said the 6-year-old boy will not be identified because of his age.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Friday at 6:35 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be abridged!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And they arrested little LeShawn Washington for it?


----------



## MarathonMike (Friday at 6:37 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be abridged!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a stupid ass thread. Come on man, I realize you get paid to post, but you can do better than this.


----------



## miketx (Friday at 6:37 PM)

Keep guns away from blacks. Simple.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Friday at 6:38 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be abridged!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, it’s infringed you fucking moron.

Second, did the 6 year old pass the background check?


----------



## rightwinger (Friday at 6:40 PM)

Any six year old has the right to bear arms


----------



## miketx (Friday at 6:44 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Any six year old has the right to bear arms


Howler monkeys always spew this bullshit.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Friday at 6:47 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


portsmouth...he's black.  and you're a racist.


----------



## Billiejeens (Friday at 6:48 PM)

MarathonMike said:


> What a stupid ass thread. Come on man, I realize you get paid to post, but you can do better than this.


He can't


----------



## Calypso Jones (Friday at 6:48 PM)

I guess the op is gonna tell us the child is an NRA member?  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## jotathought (Friday at 6:53 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps it should be illegal for a 6 year old to possess a firearm without a parental unit?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Friday at 6:53 PM)

Can't wait to hear if daddy has a permit for that gun.   If nothing is said, you'll know why.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Friday at 7:02 PM)

MarathonMike said:


> What a stupid ass thread. Come on man, I realize you get paid to post, but you can do better than this.



  This is WrongWinger that you're addressing.

  When has it ever posted a thread that wasn't at least this stupid and/or dishonest?


----------



## Death-Ninja (Friday at 7:17 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it wasn't for men like myself, and our guns, you'd never have even had the chance to post your hate and intolerance, let alone above attack upon the 2nd, which you hate and fear, likely because you are not allowed by law to exercise such!


----------



## Anathema (Friday at 7:17 PM)

Just further proof that kids and guns don’t mix… so,  gun owners GET RID OF THOSE WORTHLESS CHILDREN. They’re nothing but trouble.


----------



## White 6 (Friday at 7:18 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat the lil kid's ass (right in front of his momma and daddy if she knows who it is) until he can't sit down without a pillow and must sleep on his stomach.  Prosecute parents, and/or adults in the kid's house for not securing weapons, and ban them all (including the little kid from ever owning fire arms.


----------



## Missourian (Friday at 7:21 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had you ever been to this area you likely wouldn't have bothered post about it...you'd just ignore it like all the other intercity shootings.


----------



## Lastamender (Friday at 7:22 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Any six year old has the right to bear arms


His parents are at fault.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Friday at 7:23 PM)

This story is hinky as written.  Something is being witheld, or something is deceitful in the way it is written.

This:

*The shooting happened in a first-grade classroom, and the child and teacher, who knew each other, were apparently alone, Drew said at an evening news conference.*

Ok, what the heck does that mean?  If a child and a teacher are in a first grade classroom, why wouldn't they know each other?   Why did that need to be stated?

Why were they alone in the classroom?  That's a big taboo for teachers these days.

*"The altercation was between a 6-year-old, the student, who did have the firearm, and the teacher, and then a round was fired," the chief said.*

It was an "altercation?"  How was it an altercation?  Did the kid just pull out the gun and shoot the teacher all of a sudden?  That doesn't sound like an altercation.  Why did they say "who did have the firearm?"  Why not say, he brought the firearm to school?

Then this:

*Schools chief Parker said he'll look at upgrading the district's metal detectors, which can be activated for certain days, but which were not in effect full time at the elementary school.*

What kind of metal detectors are they, that can only be activated "for certain days?"  How were the "not in full effect?"  What could that mean?  They only detected certain kinds of metals?  They only detected really large pieces of metal on some days?

This kind of tortured wording is for a reason.  It isn't they usual sloppy writing of a public school grad who majored in journalism.

How did the teacher and the kid know each other?   Was the teacher an abusive acquaintance or relative who happened to work at the same school one of his victim attended?  Maybe a substitute, suprised to see one of their victims in the class?  Was the teacher a groomer who finally touched the wrong kid?

Exactly the kind of detail the woke media would not want to report.

Maybe the kid did not bring the firearm to school, but somehow got ahold of it so they said "did have the firearm."  Maybe the teacher showed the gun to the kid to scare them out of reporting them for grooming.  Maybe the chief said it that way because he was embarassed by his intermittently working metal detectors.

Whatever it is, I look for this story to go away quickly.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Friday at 7:24 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Any six year old has the right to bear arms



Lets hear your deep thoughts.  When I was 6, back in 1980, I learned gun safety, how to shoot a rifle and shotgun.  Even took a 12 gage to school, walked through the halls with it and explained to the class about gun safety and how to clean a gun.  No one freaked out, no one blinked an eye when I walked down the hall with a shotgun.  How is it different from then and now?  Just curious to see if you can identify it.


----------



## Billiejeens (Friday at 7:34 PM)

Bob Blaylock said:


> This is WrongWinger that you're addressing.
> 
> When has it ever posted a thread that wasn't at least this stupid and/or dishonest?



Is it never?


----------



## Vrenn (Friday at 7:37 PM)

I suggest we amend the 2nd A to read, the right for people to arm bears.  Should make hunting even more interesting.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Friday at 7:44 PM)

There's winger,









						HOWLER MONKEY MAKING FUNNY SOUND😍😍😍 #shorts #funnyvideo
					

Thanks for Watching, Please Like, Share and SUBSCRIBEHOWLER MONKEY MAKING FUNNY SOUND😍😍😍HOWLER MONKEY MAKING FUNNY SOUND😍😍😍HOWLER MONKEY MAKING FUNNY S...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## progressive hunter (Friday at 7:46 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since when did shooting an innocent person become a 2nd A right??


----------



## progressive hunter (Friday at 7:48 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Any six year old has the right to bear arms


but not the right to shoot an innocent person,,


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Friday at 7:49 PM)

Vrenn said:


> I suggest we amend the 2nd A to read, the right for people to arm bears.  Should make hunting even more interesting.



A bear isn't smart enough to extract ores out of the earth, work with chemical metallurgy, and design complex ideas and bring them to fruition.  He is at a disadvantage..  Its the natural selection, evolve 101 thing.  Or not.


----------



## White 6 (Friday at 7:50 PM)

Calypso Jones said:


> portsmouth...he's black.  and you're a racist.


What part of RW's post was racists?


----------



## Doc7505 (Friday at 7:50 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~~~~
I'll bet that his moms' baby daddy is missing a a pistol.


----------



## rightwinger (Friday at 7:50 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> but not the right to shoot an innocent person,,


Second Amendment Remedies

Playground Justice


----------



## Billiejeens (Friday at 7:52 PM)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> I'll bet that his moms' baby daddy is missing a a pistol.



That's a good bet.


----------



## White 6 (Friday at 7:56 PM)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Lets hear your deep thoughts.  When I was 6, back in 1980, I learned gun safety, how to shoot a rifle and shotgun.  Even took a 12 gage to school, walked through the halls with it and explained to the class about gun safety and how to clean a gun.  No one freaked out, no one blinked an eye when I walked down the hall with a shotgun.  How is it different from then and now?  Just curious to see if you can identify it.


At 6 years old? BS.  How did you get it to school, in a gun rack in the back window of the pickup truck you drove?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Friday at 8:01 PM)

White 6 said:


> At 6 years old? BS.  How did you get it to school, in a gun rack in the back window of the pickup truck you drove?



No, my parents called the principal and he said sure, bring it in.  Just break it down and leave the ammo at home.  That simple.  The only thing I was worried about is being laughed out of the class for explaining how to clean a gun since almost everyone knew how to do that.

Oh yeah, in what state, in 1980, could you drive a car at 6 years old?


----------



## Vastator (Friday at 8:06 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color was he? Not that it matters...


----------



## rightwinger (Friday at 8:07 PM)

Vastator said:


> What color was he? Not that it matters...



The Second Amendment knows  no color
The Second Amendment knows no age


----------



## White 6 (Friday at 8:08 PM)

LordBrownTrout said:


> A bear isn't smart enough to extract ores out of the earth, work with chemical metallurgy, and design complex ideas and bring them to fruition.  He is at a disadvantage..  Its the natural selection, evolve 101 thing.













*Bears obviously have lots of problems with weapons, but don't sell them short.*


----------



## White 6 (Friday at 8:13 PM)

LordBrownTrout said:


> No, my parents called the principal and he said sure, bring it in.  Just break it down and leave the ammo at home.  That simple.  The only thing I was worried about is being laughed out of the class for explaining how to clean a gun since almost everyone knew how to do that.
> 
> Oh yeah, in what state, in 1980, could you drive a car at 6 years old?


In most normal states and school districts, a 6 year old couldn't bring a shotgun to school for show and tell in 1980.


----------



## Vastator (Friday at 8:13 PM)

Super Cuck 5000, still trying to convince himself that he's relevant to reality... Sorry bro. You wasted it.... You chose poorly. It doesn't get any better after this, no matter how hard you E-Mote. The best you might get is a hot minute as a meme. No bitches, no blow jobs,  no sympathy... You've served your useless purpose.  You can read easy now.


Except... You can't. And its too late.


----------



## Vrenn (Friday at 8:21 PM)

White 6 said:


> At 6 years old? BS.  How did you get it to school, in a gun rack in the back window of the pickup truck you drove?



It's Texas.  Even  the little tyke trikes have hidden gun racks.  It's the new sales for the NRA.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Friday at 8:47 PM)

White 6 said:


> In most normal states and school districts, a 6 year old couldn't bring a shotgun to school for show and tell in 1980.



You could in some states and they were normal states just like the rest of them.


----------



## Mac-7 (Friday at 10:55 PM)

MarathonMike said:


> What a stupid ass thread. Come on man, I realize you get paid to post, but you can do better than this.


It did happen

I think we have to deal with it

But we need a lot more information before responding


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Saturday at 9:30 AM)

Bob Blaylock said:


> This is WrongWinger that you're addressing.
> 
> When has it ever posted a thread that wasn't at least this stupid and/or dishonest?



You know the old saying, shitflinger is as shitflinger does...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Saturday at 9:35 AM)

White 6 said:


> In most normal states and school districts, a 6 year old couldn't bring a shotgun to school for show and tell in 1980.



In Los Angeles, I brought my Rugen 10-22 for show and tell in Jr. High School.

And there had never been a school shooting. It wasn't until you fascists started you insane war on guns that things went to shit.


----------



## bodecea (Saturday at 9:35 AM)

miketx said:


> Keep guns away from blacks. Simple.


So you are in favor of the Mulford Act, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Saturday at 9:36 AM)

Calypso Jones said:


> portsmouth...he's black.  and you're a racist.


And it takes MAGAts to bring race to the fore.


----------



## White 6 (Saturday at 9:47 AM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> In Los Angeles, I brought my Rugen 10-22 for show and tell in Jr. High School.
> 
> And there had never been a school shooting. It wasn't until you fascists started you insane war on guns that things went to shit.


1.  What is a Rugen?
2.  Who? Me.  Don't be a dumbass.  I was a weapons instructor most of my life, running more ranges than 98% of the population has ever even been on, and qualifying expert with every weapon and weapon system I ever touched, and still doing range practice to keep up skills on a continuing basis.  After all, I am a concealed carry permit holder in 30 states.  Hardly a fascist anti-gun person.  Thanks for the retirement increase, showing you folks appreciated my work.


----------



## miketx (Saturday at 9:50 AM)

bodecea said:


> So you are in favor of the Mulford Act, eh?


Never heard of it, howler.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Saturday at 10:32 AM)

White 6 said:


> What is a Rugen?



  He was a villain in The Princess Bride.  Played in the movie by Christopher Guest.  A friend of Prince Humperdinck.  Inventor of a great torture machine.

  A six-fingered man who murdered a great swordmaker.  Inigo Montoya, the son of the murdered swordmaker, has dedicated his life to hunting down and killing Rugen, to avenge his father.


----------



## Vastator (Saturday at 10:41 AM)




----------



## Calypso Jones (Saturday at 11:04 AM)

bodecea said:


> And it takes MAGAts to bring race to the fore.



that is breathtakingly stupid.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Saturday at 12:51 PM)

Calypso Jones said:


> that is breathtakingly stupid.



  It's bodecea.  When have you ever seen it post anything that was not breathtakingly stupid?


----------



## Quasar44 (Saturday at 1:53 PM)

Abby Zwerner hailed a hero after being shot by 6-year-old student
					

Abby Zwerner, a first-grade teacher Richneck Elementary School, was intentionally shot by a 6-year-old student in the classroom Friday.




					nypost.com
				







How is this even possible anymore


----------



## Moonglow (Saturday at 1:56 PM)

Quasar44 said:


> Abby Zwerner hailed a hero after being shot by 6-year-old student
> 
> 
> Abby Zwerner, a first-grade teacher Richneck Elementary School, was intentionally shot by a 6-year-old student in the classroom Friday.
> ...


By being a badass...He don't need no stinking ABC's sing-along song.


----------



## Likkmee (Saturday at 1:57 PM)

Quasar44 said:


> Abby Zwerner hailed a hero after being shot by 6-year-old student
> 
> 
> Abby Zwerner, a first-grade teacher Richneck Elementary School, was intentionally shot by a 6-year-old student in the classroom Friday.
> ...


Good shooting. Richneck redneck ?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Saturday at 2:02 PM)

Was the teacher molesting him?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Saturday at 2:06 PM)

Six-year-old gunslinger.


Virginia Teacher Shot by 6-Year-Old Student Is Showing Signs of Improvement​



> RICHMOND, Va. — A Virginia teacher who was critically injured when she was shot by a 6-year-old student in Newport News is showing signs of improvement as authorities struggle to understand how a child so young could be involved in a school shooting, the city’s mayor said Saturday.
> 
> Newport News Mayor Phillip Jones said the condition of the teacher, a woman in her 30s, is “trending in a positive direction” as she remains hospitalized.
> 
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Saturday at 2:09 PM)

Clearly it's the teacher's fault for not arming herself.

This is what the 2nd Amendment has wrought...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Saturday at 2:19 PM)

How did the parents allow for their 6-year-old to get a hold of a gun?  

They should be thrown in prison.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Saturday at 2:19 PM)

Speaking of guns, 









						5th Circuit strikes down Trump ban on ‘bump stocks’…
					

NEW ORLEANS — A Trump administration ban on bump stocks was struck down Friday by a federal appeals court in New Orleans. The ban was instituted after the Las Vegas attack in 2017. Gu…




					citizenfreepress.com


----------



## JGalt (Saturday at 2:20 PM)

Newport News, Va. is about half white and half black, as the racial demographics go.

So I'm conflicted about this.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Saturday at 2:23 PM)

Take the little fucking terrorist to a 25 story building, and shove them off the top.
Along with its "parents"!!!

Unless the teacher was teaching CRT, sex education, and sex surgery.
Then it's a shame they missed any vital organs.


----------



## sartre play (Saturday at 2:28 PM)

Take note, how few are offended or interested in this appalling little tidbit.


----------



## JGalt (Saturday at 2:31 PM)

sartre play said:


> Take note, how few are offended or interested in this appalling little tidbit.



Happens all the time. Teachers should arm themselves, just for incidents like this.


----------



## Yarddog (Saturday at 2:35 PM)

candycorn said:


> Clearly it's the teacher's fault for not arming herself.
> 
> This is what the 2nd Amendment has wrought...




Try again. Nowhere does the 2nd amendment sanction 6 year olds to carry fire arms.


----------



## candycorn (Saturday at 2:36 PM)

Yarddog said:


> Try again. Nowhere does the 2nd amendment sanction 6 year olds to carry fire arms.


LOL....sure....the wholesale availability of firearms in no way allowed a 6 y/o to get this gun.


----------



## BlackSand (Saturday at 2:37 PM)

sartre play said:


> Take note, how few are offended or interested in this appalling little tidbit.


.

Her own 6-year-old child was also in the room ... She screamed "Run Away" ... And is "hailed as a hero".
It's terrible that she was critically injured ... But I am sure the article set the bar as to how far off anyone is allowed to go.



.​


----------



## Donald H (Saturday at 2:46 PM)

candycorn said:


> Clearly it's the teacher's fault for not arming herself.
> 
> This is what the 2nd Amendment has wrought...


If the teacher shot first she/he would have been shooting a good guy,/girl with a gun.
Good guys take their guns to school for protection against teachers.


----------



## candycorn (Saturday at 2:50 PM)

Donald H said:


> Good guys take their guns to school for protection against teachers


----------



## Yarddog (Saturday at 2:53 PM)

candycorn said:


> LOL....sure....the wholesale availability of firearms in no way allowed a 6 y/o to get this gun.




LOL sure.

Yep. Just like the wholesale availability of automobiles allows 12 year olds to drive one and crash into people injuring or killing them. Will you be the first one to give up all your cars? how can you support such senseless violence?????
and dont give me the "but I'm a responsible car owner" crap.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Saturday at 3:10 PM)

candycorn said:


> LOL....sure....the wholesale availability of firearms in no way allowed a 6 y/o to get this gun.


Yeah….armed 6 year olds are the real problem….not your prized human pet dark people.


----------



## Anathema (Saturday at 3:20 PM)

Guns and unsupervised children is a bad combination. Make sure your children are properly secured and supervised or, better yet, get rid of them entirely.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Saturday at 3:27 PM)

if have children and guns also have a gun safe


----------



## Anathema (Saturday at 3:30 PM)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> if have children and guns also have a gun safe


I find guns a far better investment than children. Gun safes are great for the guns you don’t intend to use. I don’t own guns I don’t intend to use.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Saturday at 3:32 PM)

Teacher must not have given him a participation ribbon for tether ball.


----------



## DudleySmith (Saturday at 3:41 PM)

candycorn said:


> Clearly it's the teacher's fault for not arming herself.
> 
> This is what the 2nd Amendment has wrought...


Sure. The first thing that 6 year old did was research 2A and how the SC ruined it for you commies, then went on a shooting spree.


----------



## Esdraelon (Saturday at 3:43 PM)

Quasar44 said:


> Abby Zwerner hailed a hero after being shot by 6-year-old student
> 
> 
> Abby Zwerner, a first-grade teacher Richneck Elementary School, was intentionally shot by a 6-year-old student in the classroom Friday.
> ...


Because, even after a couple of decades of school shootings, governments would rather campaign for total gun control than do anything substantive to tighten security in schools.  We could have hardened every school in the nation with much less $ than we've pissed away in Ukraine.  One entrance, guarded with a well trained armed guard as well as zero access to the school for anyone who doesn't pass through metal detectors and other sensors.


----------



## DudleySmith (Saturday at 3:44 PM)

Yarddog said:


> Try again. Nowhere does the 2nd amendment sanction 6 year olds to carry fire arms.



Did you smoke a lot of dope and do a lot of meth? That is what Democrats do, and they find all kinds of facts like candycorn finds.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Saturday at 3:51 PM)

Is the gun ok?


----------



## Seymour Flops (Saturday at 3:57 PM)

Esdraelon said:


> Because, even after a couple of decades of school shootings, governments would rather campaign for total gun control than do anything substantive to tighten security in schools.  We could have hardened every school in the nation with much less $ than we've pissed away in Ukraine.  One entrance, guarded with a well trained armed guard as well as zero access to the school for anyone who doesn't pass through metal detectors and other sensors.


They don't want to do that, precisely because they know that such measures would stop the shootings.  They love school shootings, because it gives them another chance to whine about law-abiding people owning guns.


----------



## JGalt (Saturday at 4:00 PM)

Seymour Flops said:


> They don't want to do that, precisely because they know that such measures would stop the shootings.  They love school shootings, because it gives them another chance to whine about law-abiding people owning guns.



And the more the left rants and raves about school shootings and whines about law-abiding people owning guns, the less I care. They know the solution to the problem, and it isn't about punishing gun owners who don't commit those crimes.


----------



## Leo123 (Saturday at 4:09 PM)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Speaking of guns,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The NBC article is basically devoid of journalistic integrity as is most of their reporting.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Saturday at 4:26 PM)

Yarddog said:


> Try again. Nowhere does the 2nd amendment sanction 6 year olds to carry fire arms.


 It doesn't say that they can't either,


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Saturday at 4:28 PM)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> Take the little fucking terrorist to a 25 story building, and shove them off the top.
> Along with its "parents"!!!
> 
> Unless the teacher was teaching CRT, sex education, and sex surgery.
> Then it's a shame they missed any vital organs.


That is pretty fucking sick. You don't even know what actually happened there but in ant case HE IS SIX FUCING YEARS OLD


----------



## AMart (Saturday at 4:29 PM)

She will come out of the hospital an an ex dumbocrat. Betcha the shooter is not a white kid.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Saturday at 4:47 PM)

*This kid is fucking awesome!! Move over \kyle there is a new kid on the block..
Groomer teachers need to look out.*


----------



## Borillar (Saturday at 5:01 PM)

candycorn said:


> Clearly it's the teacher's fault for not arming herself.
> 
> This is what the 2nd Amendment has wrought...


If only the other 6 year olds were armed. They could have taken the little killer out.


----------



## whitehall (Saturday at 5:05 PM)

The victim is a lilly white teacher. What about the 6 year old? what about the kid's parents?  Was he/she taught that white teachers are the enemy?


----------



## BlackSand (Saturday at 5:20 PM)

Yarddog said:


> Try again. Nowhere does the 2nd amendment sanction 6 year olds to carry fire arms.


.

Correction:

If you look for any Federal Statute that restricts the age of a person who can possess a longarm and ammunition ... You won't find one.
If you are wondering why ... It's because it is a Constitutionally Protected Right ... And you are born with it ...  

.​


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Saturday at 5:24 PM)

Leo123 said:


> The NBC article is basically devoid of journalistic integrity as is most of their reporting.



Yeah, I'd imagine national propaganda radio is breaking down in tears of this news.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Saturday at 5:26 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit for brain a six years old doesn't have any rights


----------



## frigidweirdo (Saturday at 5:27 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no right to kill people with the Second Amendment.


----------



## progressive hunter (Saturday at 5:37 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shit for brain a six years old doesn't have any rights


of course a 5 yr old has rights,, he just doesnt have a right to shoot an innocent person


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Saturday at 6:09 PM)

*No teachers shot in Europe this week. America leads the way Was this kid vaxxed ?*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Saturday at 6:20 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> of course a 5 yr old has rights,, he just doesnt have a right to shoot an innocent person


They have the same rights as a prisoner has.


----------



## BlackSand (Saturday at 6:25 PM)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *No teachers shot in Europe this week. America leads the way Was this kid vaxxed ?*


.

In Europe they like to behead their teachers ... But you're correct and it didn't happen this week ...   

.​


----------



## evenflow1969 (Saturday at 6:33 PM)

Quasar44 said:


> Abby Zwerner hailed a hero after being shot by 6-year-old student
> 
> 
> Abby Zwerner, a first-grade teacher Richneck Elementary School, was intentionally shot by a 6-year-old student in the classroom Friday.
> ...


This fell down with the parents plain and simple. That child should not have had access. There is nothing the government can do to stop this. The parents are the ones that could have prevented this. They flat belong in jail.


----------



## progressive hunter (Saturday at 6:35 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They have the same rights as a prisoner has.


nope,, they have the same rights as everyone else,,


----------



## Quasar44 (Saturday at 6:43 PM)

The kid better be suspended


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Saturday at 6:43 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> nope,, they have the same rights as everyone else,,


Same as a prisoner


----------



## progressive hunter (Saturday at 6:45 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Same as a prisoner


nope


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Saturday at 6:48 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> nope


So they can vote?
Enter into a binding contract?
Buy a gun?


----------



## progressive hunter (Saturday at 6:52 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So they can vote?
> Enter into a binding contract?
> Buy a gun?


voting isnt a right and contracts arent rights either,,
the 2nd A doesnt say anything about purchase now does it,,

are you saying the government can force a minor into a religion of their choosing or arrest them without evidence and execute them without trial??
what about cruel and unusual punishment??

I gat a long list of you want it,,

I understand you leftist hate the constitution and the rights it protects but please stop making shit up it doesnt say,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Saturday at 6:53 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> voting isnt a right and contracts arent rights either,,
> the 2nd A doesnt say anything about purchase now does it,,
> 
> are you saying the government can force a minor into a religion of their choosing or arrest them without evidence and execute them without trial??
> ...


Voting is a right


----------



## progressive hunter (Saturday at 6:56 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Voting is a right


due process is a right along with the other things I listed that you ignored,,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Saturday at 7:19 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> due process is a right along with the other things I listed that you ignored,,,


Nope they must have prenatal approval and supervision 
Something like a prisoner.


----------



## progressive hunter (Saturday at 7:21 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope they must have prenatal approval and supervision
> Something like a prisoner.


instead of being the typical prick leftist and going to the extremes or irrelevant how about you just go with the first 7 rights listed in the constitution and explain to me how  minor doesnt have those rights and we can go from there??


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Saturday at 7:22 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> instead of being the typical prick leftist and going to the extremes or irrelevant how about you just go with the first 7 rights listed in the constitution and explain to me how  minor doesnt have those rights and we can go from there??


Fuck off fascist 
Children by law must be supervised like a prisoner


----------



## progressive hunter (Saturday at 7:24 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Fuck off fascist
> Children by law must be supervised like a prisoner


sorry I triggered you,, 

your surrender is accepted,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Saturday at 7:25 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> sorry I triggered you,,
> 
> your surrender is accepted,,


Projecting little bitch


----------



## progressive hunter (Saturday at 7:27 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Projecting little bitch


it would do you better to just go through the first 7 and explain why a minor doesnt have those rights,,
shouldnt be that hard

FYI me protecting rights is the opposite of a fascist while you wanting to deny those rights makes you the fascist,,


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Saturday at 8:18 PM)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> That is pretty fucking sick. You don't even know what actually happened there but in ant [sic] case HE IS SIX FUCING [sic] YEARS OLD



Twice as old as you've indicated that you think suitable for grooming into homosexuality, transsexuality, and other depraved perversions.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Saturday at 8:22 PM)

Was it dad’s gun?  Throw his ass in jail.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Saturday at 8:56 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't self-defense, so it was and excercise of his 2A rights.  That isn't what the 2A says...lol


----------



## miketx (Saturday at 9:18 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you're a lying pos.


----------



## Fiero425 (Saturday at 9:59 PM)

candycorn said:


> Clearly it's the teacher's fault for not arming herself.
> 
> This is what the 2nd Amendment has wrought...



We've shown the world we have no intentions of making change when it comes to guns after *Sandy Hook*! If we're that desensitiized as to overlook *babies being shot to death in school,* we have no soul! January 6th has shown us other things as the insurrectionists were rewarded with gaining back the House! Their incompetence and total disregard *for the people* allowed them to take 3 days to vote in a *Speaker*! This country is doomed!


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Saturday at 10:01 PM)

Quasar44 said:


> Abby Zwerner hailed a hero after being shot by 6-year-old student
> 
> 
> Abby Zwerner, a first-grade teacher Richneck Elementary School, was intentionally shot by a 6-year-old student in the classroom Friday.
> ...


Shitty parenting and the loons insistence that it takes a village to raise a child.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Saturday at 10:05 PM)

Fiero425 said:


> We've shown the world we have no intentions of making change when it comes to guns after *Sandy Hook*! If we're that desensitiized as to overlook *babies being shot to death in school,* we have no soul! January 6th has shown us other things as the insurrectionists were rewarded with gaining back the House! Their incompetence and total disregard *for the people* allowed them to take 3 days to vote in a *Speaker*! This country is doomed!


Gun free zones are death traps and the majority of police officers who respond to an active shooter incident are to timid. Put armed full vetted combat veterans in schools and this shit will stop.


----------



## Fiero425 (Saturday at 10:07 PM)

XponentialChaos said:


> Was it dad’s gun?  Throw his ass in jail.



What excuse will _"Defense" _use; the teacher was asking for it? Premedition was all over this! A plan was hatched by a 6 year old; that's how sick this country has become!


----------



## Failzero (Saturday at 10:13 PM)

BrokeLoser said:


> Yeah….armed 6 year olds are the real problem….not your prized human pet dark people.
> View attachment 745727


All them White Nationalists ?


----------



## Failzero (Saturday at 10:15 PM)

XponentialChaos said:


> Was it dad’s gun?  Throw his ass in jail.


Sue the Parents till they are living in a 2004 Dodge Ram Pickup with a Camper Shell


----------



## Fiero425 (Saturday at 10:18 PM)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Gun free zones are death traps and the majority of police officers who respond to an active shooter incident are to timid. Put armed full vetted combat veterans in schools and this shit will stop.



Might as well go totally _"THX 1138,"_ just live in futuristic silos! We should either school kids as done during Covid or just abolish giving birth!


----------



## Fiero425 (Saturday at 10:21 PM)

Failzero said:


> Sue the Parents till they are living in a 2004 Dodge Ram Pickup with a Camper Shell



They'd fight it all the way to the Supreme Ct. who're very likely give them a reprieve w/ those conservative A-#oles!


----------



## Failzero (Saturday at 10:22 PM)

Fiero425 said:


> They'd fight it all the way to the Supreme Ct. who're very likely give them a reprieve w/ those conservative A-#oles!


Supreme Court Case costs  200k $ & up up front


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Saturday at 10:29 PM)

Fiero425 said:


> Might as well go totally _"THX 1138,"_ just live in futuristic silos! We should either school kids as done during Covid or just abolish giving birth!


Israel had a shooting in the 70's they put armed guards in the schools and have had two incidences since. Armed guards in schools work. This whole thing isn't about keeping people safe. It's about disarming law abiding citizens.


----------



## Fiero425 (Saturday at 10:41 PM)

Failzero said:


> Supreme Court Case costs  200k $ & up up front



Paula Jones couldn't afford it either, but* "they" *wanted to get Clinton! The _"rightwing-nuts"_ will pass the hat around and get it there if it's to further their interests! They'll want to protect their sacred right to wield a gun as well!


----------



## toobfreak (Saturday at 10:44 PM)

Yarddog said:


> LOL sure. Just like the wholesale availability of automobiles allows 12 year olds to drive one and crash into people injuring or killing them.



Too funny.  The kid was out-driving the cops and would have gotten away except for one family dad too stupid to steer out of his way!  And he almost still got away after being pinned in!

If the kid wasn't a hoodie, I'd teach him some better aggressive driving skills.


----------



## toobfreak (Saturday at 10:46 PM)

Quasar44 said:


> How is this even possible anymore



His four year old hoodie sister loaned it to him to go out and rob the liquor store because they were running low on port and cigarettes.


----------



## candycorn (Saturday at 11:10 PM)

So...if the 6 y/o got the gun from her parents...should the parents lose their right to keep guns in the house?


----------



## Failzero (Saturday at 11:16 PM)

candycorn said:


> So...if the 6 y/o got the gun from her parents...should the parents lose their right to keep guns in the house?


Sue them into oblivion , if they can afford a used 10/22 Rifle after so be it .


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Saturday at 11:33 PM)

Fiero425 said:


> We've shown the world we have no intentions of making change when it comes to guns after *Sandy Hook*! If we're that desensitiized as to overlook *babies being shot to death in school,* we have no soul! January 6th has shown us other things as the insurrectionists were rewarded with gaining back the House! Their incompetence and total disregard *for the people* allowed them to take 3 days to vote in a *Speaker*! This country is doomed!


----------



## dudmuck (Sunday at 12:28 AM)

candycorn said:


> So...if the 6 y/o got the gun from her parents...should the parents lose their right to keep guns in the house?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sunday at 3:49 AM)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Was the teacher molesting him?



Sociopath much?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sunday at 3:52 AM)

Esdraelon said:


> Because, even after a couple of decades of school shootings, governments would rather campaign for total gun control than do anything substantive to tighten security in schools.  We could have hardened every school in the nation with much less $ than we've pissed away in Ukraine.  One entrance, guarded with a well trained armed guard as well as zero access to the school for anyone who doesn't pass through metal detectors and other sensors.



So you want our elementary schools to look like prison yards.

Wait til you all see the teacher exodus next school year. 

We thought the shortage was bad THIS year....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sunday at 4:19 AM)

Quasar44 said:


> Abby Zwerner hailed a hero after being shot by 6-year-old student
> 
> 
> Abby Zwerner, a first-grade teacher Richneck Elementary School, was intentionally shot by a 6-year-old student in the classroom Friday.
> ...



The stupid liberal district, of course, can only talk about how "the students got a lesson in gun violence". Great.

As a profession we MUST get better at suspending and isolating truly disturbed children. I have been banging this gong for a long time. 

I hope and pray this teacher makes a full recovery. 25 years old. Geez


----------



## cnm (Sunday at 4:36 AM)

Yarddog said:


> Try again. Nowhere does the 2nd amendment sanction 6 year olds to carry fire arms.


The right to bear arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 8:47 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> it would do you better to just go through the first 7 and explain why a minor doesnt have those rights,,
> shouldnt be that hard
> 
> FYI me protecting rights is the opposite of a fascist while you wanting to deny those rights makes you the fascist,,


Children don't have rights they must be supervised. If not those who are their supervisors will be punished by law. Just like prisoners


----------



## miketx (Sunday at 8:49 AM)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> It wasn't self-defense, so it was and excercise of his 2A rights.  That isn't what the 2A says...lol


Howler monkey spews again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sunday at 8:51 AM)

White 6 said:


> 1.  What is a Rugen?
> 2.  Who? Me.  Don't be a dumbass.  I was a weapons instructor most of my life, running more ranges than 98% of the population has ever even been on, and qualifying expert with every weapon and weapon system I ever touched, and still doing range practice to keep up skills on a continuing basis.  After all, I am a concealed carry permit holder in 30 states.  Hardly a fascist anti-gun person.  Thanks for the retirement increase, showing you folks appreciated my work.



Yet you still joined the fascist party.

Imagine that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sunday at 8:52 AM)

Leo123 said:


> The NBC article is basically devoid of journalistic integrity as is most of their reporting.



NBCCP has a mission...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sunday at 8:54 AM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shit for brain a six years old doesn't have any rights



shitflinger, as a feral baboon believes the right to troll shall not be infringed.


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 9:00 AM)

Since Republicans will not pass legislation to protect 6 year olds from mass shootings, 6 year olds need to arm themselves  for protection.

The shooting of the teacher sounds like a Stand your Ground self defense


----------



## miketx (Sunday at 9:02 AM)

rightwinger said:


> Since Republicans will not pass legislation to protect 6 year olds from mass shootings, 6 year olds need to arm themselves  for protection.
> 
> The shooting of the teacher sounds like a Stand your Ground self defense


Classic howler monkey babble.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 9:43 AM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Children don't have rights they must be supervised. If not those who are their supervisors will be punished by law. Just like prisoners


if thats true just go through them and explain why they can be jailed or exacuted without trial.. shouldnt be hard,,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sunday at 10:23 AM)

rightwinger said:


> Since Republicans will not pass legislation to protect 6 year olds from mass shootings, 6 year olds need to arm themselves  for protection.
> 
> The shooting of the teacher sounds like a Stand your Ground self defense



Since democrats pass laws to groom and sexually abuse 6 year olds, 6 year olds need to arm themselves against child predator democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 10:32 AM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Since democrats pass laws to groom and sexually abuse 6 year olds, 6 year olds need to arm themselves against child predator democrats.



That is why 6 year olds have a right to bear arms


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 10:38 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> if thats true just go through them and explain why they can be jailed or exacuted without trial.. shouldnt be hard,,


It's true your agreement is not needed. Why don't you ask those parents who have been charged with child neglect or child abuse for shit their children did for exercising what you call rights.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 10:38 AM)

rightwinger said:


> That is why 6 year olds have a right to bear arms


No they don't


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 10:47 AM)

White 6 said:


> 1.  What is a Rugen?
> 2.  Who? Me.  Don't be a dumbass.  I was a weapons instructor most of my life, running more ranges than 98% of the population has ever even been on, and qualifying expert with every weapon and weapon system I ever touched, and still doing range practice to keep up skills on a continuing basis.  After all, I am a concealed carry permit holder in 30 states.  Hardly a fascist anti-gun person.  Thanks for the retirement increase, showing you folks appreciated my work.


All this and you still push the democrat agenda? You're a stupid sob


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 10:52 AM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's true your agreement is not needed. Why don't you ask those parents who have been charged with child neglect or child abuse for shit their children did for exercising what you call rights.


why is itt so hard for you to just go through the basic rights and explain how minors dont have them??


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sunday at 10:53 AM)

SweetSue92 said:


> Sociopath much?


You were saying








						Inspector Report Found Hundreds Of Chicago Teachers Allegedly Sexually Groomed, Raped Students
					

An annual report found hundreds of Chicago Public School (CPS) teachers were accused of adult-to-student sexual misconduct in the 2021-2022 school year.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 11:27 AM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No they don't



Who else is going to protect 6 year olds from mass shooters?
Republicans won’t lift a finger


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 11:30 AM)

rightwinger said:


> Who else is going to protect 6 year olds from mass shooters?
> Republicans won’t lift a finger


more fake news,, repubes want more armed guards and armed teachers,,

you leftist want more laws that criminals wont obey,,


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 11:32 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> more fake news,, repubes want more armed guards and armed teachers,,
> 
> you leftist want more laws that criminals wont obey,,



Armed guards will run away

Give me a nasty 6 year old any day


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sunday at 11:36 AM)

Where did the 6 year old buy his gun??   Oh that's right...6 YEAR OLDS HAVE NO SECOND AMENDMENT RIGHTS, STUPID...   
Just like you have no right to intelligence, apparently...


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 11:37 AM)

The Irish Ram said:


> Where did the 6 year old buy his gun??   Oh that's right...6 YEAR OLDS HAVE NO SECOND AMENDMENT RIGHTS, STUPID...
> Just like you have no right to intelligence, apparently...


sure they do,, they have the right to protect themselves just like anyone else,,


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sunday at 11:50 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> sure they do,, they have the right to protect themselves just like anyone else,,


Then 6 year olds can buy guns, right?


----------



## White 6 (Sunday at 11:50 AM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yet you still joined the fascist party.
> 
> Imagine that.


Not me.  Never been a party member of either party.


----------



## westwall (Sunday at 11:52 AM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She was probably trying to convince the poor kid he was a girl.  That or she was trying to groom him.


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 11:55 AM)

westwall said:


> She was probably trying to convince the poor kid he was a girl.  That or she was trying to groom him.



She probably threatened the poor kid and he invoked Stand Your Ground


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 11:57 AM)

The Irish Ram said:


> Then 6 year olds can buy guns, right?


where does the 2nd A say anything about purchasing guns??


----------



## basquebromance (Sunday at 12:08 PM)




----------



## White 6 (Sunday at 12:11 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> All this and you still push the democrat agenda? You're a stupid sob


What is with you?  You are really a bitter kind of a fuck.  You are not normal.


----------



## Batcat (Sunday at 12:34 PM)

Calypso Jones said:


> Can't wait to hear if daddy has a permit for that gun.   If nothing is said, you'll know why.


I don’t have a permit for the guns I own. 

 I live in the Free State of Florida. We don’t do gun permits here nor do we register our firearms. 









						Gun laws in Florida - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sunday at 12:36 PM)

Batcat said:


> I don’t have a permit for the guns I own.
> 
> I live in the Free State of Florida. We don’t do gun permits here nor do we register our firearms.
> 
> ...


yeah ya do but i am FINE with how you're handling it.  BELIEVE me


----------



## Mac-7 (Sunday at 12:42 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Armed guards will run away
> 
> Give me a nasty 6 year old any day


You are not even taking this event seriously


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 12:45 PM)

Batcat said:


> I don’t have a permit for the guns I own.
> 
> I live in the Free State of Florida. We don’t do gun permits here nor do we register our firearms.
> 
> ...



The children of Parkland thank you


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 12:46 PM)

Mac-7 said:


> You are not even taking this event seriously



Bullshit!

My thoughts and prayers go out to that teacher


----------



## Mac-7 (Sunday at 12:47 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The children of Parkland thank you


Our toxic perverted liberal culture is a bigger threat to children than guns are


----------



## Mac-7 (Sunday at 12:48 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go out to that teacher


Finally, one serious comment out of ten


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 12:48 PM)

Mac-7 said:


> Finally, one serious comment out of ten


----------



## Lastamender (Sunday at 12:49 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The children of Parkland thank you


The children let down by the people who let Cruz's behavior go unreported so they could get more funding? Is that who they are thanking? Progressive policies let that shooting happen.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 12:50 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go out to that teacher


what good do thoughts and prayers do her??


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 12:52 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> what good do thoughts and prayers do her??


exactly!

Winner, winner, chicken dinner


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sunday at 12:57 PM)

basquebromance said:


>



Hmm, white teacher, black child - but no cries of "RACISM"


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sunday at 12:57 PM)

Mac-7 said:


> Finally, one serious comment out of ten


how does he say he prays.....to WHOM???


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sunday at 1:00 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Since Republicans will not pass legislation to protect 6 year olds from mass shootings, 6 year olds need to arm themselves  for protection.
> 
> The shooting of the teacher sounds like a Stand your Ground self defense


Let's stop wasting money on dumb shit and use it instead to secure the schools.

BTW, murder, including shooting kids in a school house, is illegal.  So what the fuck are you talking about there aren't any laws protecting school kids?


----------



## basquebromance (Sunday at 1:01 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hmm, white teacher, black child - but no cries of "RACISM"


children are incapable of racism, you see

David Duke was in love with a Muslim woman as a kid

/sarcasm


----------



## Mac-7 (Sunday at 1:03 PM)

Calypso Jones said:


> how does he say he prays.....to WHOM???


I dont think he prays to God the Creator


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 1:05 PM)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> So what the fuck are you talking about there *aren't any laws *protecting school kids?



Laws?

Mass shooters don’t care about any laws

That is why 6 year olds need to arm themselves


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sunday at 1:06 PM)

White 6 said:


> and ban them all (including the little kid from ever owning fire


In Virginia, failing to secure a firearm in a home with children under 14 is a misdemeanor, as such the parents/guardians wouldn’t be rendered prohibited persons.

And the six-year-old likely won’t be charged at all.


----------



## Mac-7 (Sunday at 1:09 PM)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> In Virginia, failing to secure a firearm in a home with children under 14 is a misdemeanor, as such the parents/guardians wouldn’t be rendered prohibited persons.
> 
> And the six-year-old likely won’t be charged at all.


Hopefully not even libs will just  turn him loose with no consequences


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sunday at 1:09 PM)

After seeing a picture of the teacher on TV she looked like a typical wokester with pink striped hair.  She might well have tried to put this boy in a dress and told him he was going to be castrated. Off hand, just based on her looks, she may have deserved it.   To imagine that all children will become suicidal when pressured to forced transition is too optimistic.  Some children will fight back.


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 1:11 PM)

Mac-7 said:


> Hopefully not even libs will just  turn him loose with no consequences


What consequences do you give a 6 year old?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sunday at 1:13 PM)

XponentialChaos said:


> How did the parents allow for their 6-year-old to get a hold of a gun?


In most cases it’s the nightstand gun, where the parent fails to secure the gun in the morning.

Next would be the gun ‘hidden’ in a ‘safe place’ – a place clearly not ‘safe.’


----------



## Failzero (Sunday at 1:16 PM)

rightwinger said:


> What consequences do you give a 6 year old?


You sue the parents into a Tent under an Interstate


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sunday at 1:19 PM)

candycorn said:


> So...if the 6 y/o got the gun from her parents...should the parents lose their right to keep guns in the house?


In Virginia failing to secure a firearm in the home with children is punishable by a $500 fine.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sunday at 1:23 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Since Republicans will not pass legislation to protect 6 year olds from mass shootings, 6 year olds need to arm themselves  for protection.
> 
> The shooting of the teacher sounds like a Stand your Ground self defense


Of course, conservatives will refuse to consider solutions to the problem of gun crime and violence that have nothing to do with the regulation of firearms.

As usual, they’ll fearmonger and lie about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated.’


----------



## ranfunck (Sunday at 1:25 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False flag


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sunday at 1:30 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yet you still joined the fascist party.
> 
> Imagine that.


Like he said, he’s not a Republican.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sunday at 1:32 PM)

White 6 said:


> What is with you?  You are really a bitter kind of a fuck.  You are not normal.


Well, he’s normal for a conservative.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 1:36 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Laws?
> 
> Mass shooters don’t care about any laws
> 
> That is why 6 year olds need to arm themselves


not if they are going to break the laws,,, that makes them the criminal,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sunday at 1:38 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Any six year old has the right to bear arms


Nope. He stole the gun. If guns were illegal he d still have access to it since he got it illegally. I am smarter than rightwinger


----------



## candycorn (Sunday at 1:40 PM)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> In Virginia failing to secure a firearm in the home with children is punishable by a $500 fine.


How brutal.


----------



## White 6 (Sunday at 1:56 PM)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Well, he’s normal for a conservative.


Nah.  I have lots of conservative friends and acquaintances, all mostly normal, not paranoid combative if someone disagrees, as long as not an asshole about it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 2:25 PM)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. He stole the gun. If guns were illegal he d still have access to it since he got it illegally. I am smarter than




A 6 year old does what he has to do to protect himself.

Can’t count on Republicans to keep our kids safe


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 3:27 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Who else is going to protect 6 year olds from mass shooters?
> Republicans won’t lift a finger


Dumb shit children have the same rights as a prisoner. They must be supervised just like a prisoner. Sue the school if children get shot in schools


----------



## Failzero (Sunday at 3:29 PM)

rightwinger said:


> A 6 year old does what he has to do to protect himself.
> 
> Can’t count on Republicans to keep our kids safe


Or Groomer Democrats


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 3:30 PM)

White 6 said:


> What is with you?  You are really a bitter kind of a fuck.  You are not normal.


Go fuck yourself what in the fuck is wrong with you? You vote for and support democrat policies but yet claim to be a gun owner. That's like tits on a bull. You dumb shit. Both you and that fascist piece of shit C_Clayton_Jones


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 3:31 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dumb shit children have the same rights as a prisoner. They must be supervised just like a prisoner. Sue the school if children get shot in schools



Why do you hate America?
What part of “Shall not be infringed” Don’t you understand?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 3:32 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Why do you hate America?
> What part of “Shall not be infringed” Don’t you understand?


Why are you Putin's nuts hugger?


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 3:35 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why are you Putin's nuts hugger?



I am not

I am a rabid supporter of Ukraine
Kill more Russians


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 3:36 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> why is itt so hard for you to just go through the basic rights and explain how minors dont have them??


Why are parents charged with child abuse because a child was expressing what you call their rights? Because they don't have rights if adults


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 3:36 PM)

rightwinger said:


> I am not
> 
> I am a rabid supporter of Ukraine
> Kill more Russians


Yep you're a Putin nut hugger


----------



## BlackSand (Sunday at 3:44 PM)

LordBrownTrout said:


> There's winger,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

That's pretty funny ... But that's not a howler monkey ...   
Howler monkeys are a bit more dedicated to their opinion ... Especially males.


.​


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 3:44 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why are parents charged with child abuse because a child was expressing what you call their rights? Because they don't have rights if adults


why is it so hard to just go through the first seven rights and explain how minors dont have those rights??

I did it for you and you just ignored it,,


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 3:46 PM)

Our Constitution says nothing about not allowing 6 year olds to have guns

Shall not be infringed


----------



## Captain Caveman (Sunday at 3:50 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9 year olds in the UK have shotgun licences. I hope the US are catching up


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 3:53 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> why is it so hard to just go through the first seven rights and explain how minors dont have those rights??
> 
> I did it for you and you just ignored it,,


What you're trying to do is irrelevant because if it was relevant children wouldn't have to petition the courts to be emancipated from their parents before they are 18. If what you are trying to argue was relevant, parents wouldn't be charged with contributing to the delinquency of a minor. Children have the same rights as a prisoner the child's custodian has charge over them and can be held accountable for the actions of the child. Not the way adults with rights are treated.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 3:53 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Our Constitution says nothing about not allowing 6 year olds to have guns
> 
> Shall not be infringed


Great arm them


----------



## BlackSand (Sunday at 3:55 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Our Constitution says nothing about not allowing 6 year olds to have guns
> 
> Shall not be infringed


.

That's why there isn't a Federal Statute that restricts the age of a person to possess a longarm and ammunition.
It is a Constitutionally Protected Right ... And we are born with it ...   

.​


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 3:56 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What you're trying to do is irrelevant because if it was relevant children wouldn't have to petition the courts to be emancipated from their parents before they are 18. If what you are trying to argue was relevant, parents wouldn't be charged with contributing to the delinquency of a minor. Children have the same rights as a prisoner the child's custodian has charge over them and can be held accountable for the actions of the child. Not the way adults with rights are treated.


why is it irrelevant for you to go through our basic rights and explain how they dont apply to a minor??

or are you saying minors can be jailed or executed without due process or maybe enslaved??
I have a longer list of how our rights apply to them so if you would give me one that doesnt??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sunday at 4:02 PM)

rightwinger said:


> A 6 year old does what he has to do to protect himself.
> 
> Can’t count on Republicans to keep our kids safe


Right because NYC, San Fran, LA, Chicago, Baltimore, St. Louis….all run by Republicans. LOL


----------



## Failzero (Sunday at 4:06 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Our Constitution says nothing about not allowing 6 year olds to have guns
> 
> Shall not be infringed


Our Constitution says nothing about legalizing Hard Drugs either


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 4:07 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> why is it irrelevant for you to go through our basic right.


WOW I just explained why your argument is irrelevant. Why do they custody battles for children in courts


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 4:09 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WOW I just explained why your argument is irrelevant. Why do they custody battles for children in courts


no you didnt ,, you made irrelevant comments to the facts that minors have the same rights as adults,,

no you can try and prove me wrong by going through a few of them for debate,,
that shouldnt be that hard if you are convinced youre right


----------



## Failzero (Sunday at 4:14 PM)

Minors cant fuck adults ( No matter how kosher the Far Left & Left think it is )


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 4:16 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> no you didnt ,, you made irrelevant comments to the facts that minors have the same rights as adults,,
> 
> no you can try and prove me wrong by going through a few of them for debate,,
> that shouldnt be that hard if you are convinced youre right


If children have more rights than prisoners do why do they have custody battles between parents for who takes custody?


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 4:19 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If children have more rights than prisoners do why do they have custody battles between parents for who takes custody?


come on man!!!

just be specific how our stated rights dont apply to minors,,

I've given several examples and you ignore them and I have proven everyone youve made up wrong,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 4:27 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> come on man!!!
> 
> just be specific how our stated rights dont apply to minors,,
> 
> I've given several examples and you ignore them and I have proven everyone youve made up wrong,,


If children have adult rights why do they have custody battles in courts for who has custody? No such thing for custody of adult children now why is that?


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 4:30 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If children have adult rights why do they have custody battles in courts for who has custody? No such thing for custody of adult children now why is that?


they arent adult rights you stupid fuck,, they are human rights,,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sunday at 4:33 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> they arent adult rights you stupid fuck,, they are human rights,,,


Same as a prisoner. Dumbass


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 4:42 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Same as a prisoner. Dumbass


and theyve gone through due process to justify the rights they lost and why,,


----------



## Captain Caveman (Sunday at 4:47 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, anyone below the age of 18 in the UK can't own a shotgun. They can own/use a shotgun with a certificate and in the presence of an adult. What that means is, shotguns have to be locked in a secure cabinet when not in use, and ammo in a separate cabinet. Only the adult is allowed to have the keys and know the whereabouts of them. If the 6 year needs to use the gun, they are supervised by the adult. What this does is, the 6 year old can't go to school and shoot his/her teacher.

Anyone who's stupid enough not to comprehend this means they're unsuitable to own firearms/shotguns and not suitable to breed kids


----------



## Failzero (Sunday at 4:55 PM)

Captain Caveman said:


> The thing is, anyone below the age of 18 in the UK can't own a shotgun. They can own/use a shotgun with a certificate and in the presence of an adult. What that means is, shotguns have to be locked in a secure cabinet when not in use, and ammo in a separate cabinet. Only the adult is allowed to have the keys and know the whereabouts of them. If the 6 year needs to use the gun, they are supervised by the adult. What this does is, the 6 year old can't go to school and shoot his/her teacher.
> 
> Anyone who's stupid enough not to comprehend this means they're unsuitable to own firearms/shotguns and not suitable to breed kids


My first Handgun  ( Chrome late 1940s 22 Revolver ) when I was 11 in 1970
And first Rifle ( WW1 French Labelle Carbine ) Same year


----------



## Captain Caveman (Sunday at 5:48 PM)

Failzero said:


> My first Handgun  ( Chrome late 1940s 22 Revolver ) when I was 11 in 1970
> And first Rifle ( WW1 French Labelle Carbine ) Same year


Back then, we used shotguns at that age, then the laws changed where we can still use them at that age, but supervised.

If the 6 year old was supervised, would the teacher have been shot? If guns are used willy billy under the 2nd Amendment, would the teacher have been shot by a 6 year old?

So under both systems, regulations v willy nilly, the 6 yr old could still shoot a gun, but a teacher being shot with gun regulations is vastly reduced, if not zero, assuming the adult is responsible. But there again, a willy billy system allows irresponsible adults to own and use guns.

So are gun nuts for safe firearm use? If so, how do they make sure the person using them is adequately safe, competent, and suitable?


----------



## Mac-7 (Sunday at 5:49 PM)

rightwinger said:


> What consequences do you give a 6 year old?


I cant say because I dont have the information that the authorities and the lib news media have

It would be reckless and almost criminal to release him from custody for many years to come


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 5:54 PM)

Mac-7 said:


> I cant say because I dont have the information that the authorities and the lib news media have
> 
> It would be reckless and almost criminal to release him from custody for many years to come



Do they have Electric Chairs for 6 Year Olds?
Little blue ones for boys and little pink ones for girls?


----------



## Mac-7 (Sunday at 6:01 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Do they have Electric Chairs for 6 Year Olds?
> Little blue ones for boys and little pink ones for girls?


You are peddling claptrap

In your world do they execute attempted murderers?

If so we dont in the real world the rest of us live in


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sunday at 6:28 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Laws?
> 
> Mass shooters don’t care about any laws
> 
> That is why 6 year olds need to arm themselves


You're the moron that said there aren't any laws protecting school kids.


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 6:36 PM)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You're the moron that said there aren't any laws protecting school kids.



A Mass Killer is going to walk up to a school and say…….Wait a minute, this is against the law

That is why we need to arm those 6 year olds


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 7:14 PM)

rightwinger said:


> A Mass Killer is going to walk up to a school and say…….Wait a minute, this is against the law
> 
> That is why we need to arm those 6 year olds


how about we just arm the teachers and admin and let the children stay innocent??


----------



## rightwinger (Sunday at 7:43 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> how about we just arm the teachers and admin and let the children stay innocent??



Because they will run away…just like Parkland and the Uvalde Police

We can only trust nasty 6 year olds


----------



## progressive hunter (Sunday at 7:45 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Because they will run away…just like Parkland and the Uvalde Police
> 
> We can only trust nasty 6 year olds


whats this WE shit?? you got a mouse in your pocket??

guess you havent heard about the dozen or more times they didnt run away and stopped the shooter??

at least youre not pushing for more gun laws that dont work,,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sunday at 8:02 PM)

basquebromance said:


> children are incapable of racism, you see
> 
> David Duke was in love with a Muslim woman as a kid
> 
> /sarcasm



Muslim isn't a race, sparky.

No doubt this kid was trying to be a gang banger like those around him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sunday at 8:03 PM)

rightwinger said:


> What consequences do you give a 6 year old?



Remove him from the home and have decent folk raise him.


----------



## Failzero (Sunday at 8:03 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Muslim isn't a race, sparky.
> 
> No doubt this kid was trying to be a gang banger like those around him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sunday at 8:04 PM)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Like he said, he’s not a Republican.



Right, he's a Nazi democrat.

Learn to read, Saul.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sunday at 8:06 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Our Constitution says nothing about not allowing 6 year olds to have guns



It says nothing about not removing your eyelids with a dull butter knife either.



rightwinger said:


> Shall not be infringed



Age of majority.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sunday at 8:16 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Muslim isn't a race, sparky.



  Why are you conflating basquebromance with sparky?


----------



## basquebromance (Sunday at 8:17 PM)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Why are you conflating basquebromance with sparky?


i'm a proud basque lebanese christian


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sunday at 8:19 PM)

basquebromance said:


> i'm a proud basque lebanese christian



  Nobody cares.


----------



## Failzero (Sunday at 8:26 PM)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Nobody cares.


Unless he supports Israel


----------



## Batcat (Sunday at 11:06 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The children of Parkland thank you


In the upcoming years a good number of Parkland students will be able to protect themselves from attackers who intend to serious ly injure them or kill them because of Florida’s gun laws.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 2:18 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> and theyve gone through due process to justify the rights they lost and why,,


Irrelevant, once again children have the same rights as prisoners do. The end.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 2:23 AM)

rightwinger said:


> I am not
> 
> I am a rabid supporter of Ukraine
> Kill more Russians


All democrats are Putin's nut huggers


----------



## rightwinger (Monday at 6:26 AM)

Batcat said:


> In the upcoming years a good number of Parkland students will be able to protect themselves from attackers who intend to serious ly injure them or kill them because of Florida’s gun laws.


Because of Floridas lax gun laws, they will have to


----------



## basquebromance (Monday at 7:33 AM)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 8:24 AM)

basquebromance said:


> i'm a proud basque lebanese christian



I'm a lesbian too... Good thing I'm a man...


----------



## norwegen (Monday at 8:27 AM)

rightwinger said:


> Any six year old has the right to bear arms


Because a six-year-old can join a well regulated militia, right?


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 9:59 AM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Irrelevant, once again children have the same rights as prisoners do. The end.


not true,, my guess is you know that and why you refuse to be specific on anything and only make generalizations instead of being specific,,


----------



## bodecea (Monday at 10:03 AM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> All democrats are Putin's nut huggers


I see another accusation that is really a con-fession.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 10:21 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> not true,, my guess is you know that and why you refuse to be specific on anything and only make generalizations instead of being specific,,



Children do have very limited rights.

The age of majority is a concept that predates the Constitution and is implied through the use of the term "man" and "men" in many places.

George Washington defined the militia as all able bodied men between 16 and 46 - clearly excluding children from that part of the equation.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 10:24 AM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Children do have very limited rights.
> 
> The age of majority is a concept that predates the Constitution and is implied through the use of the term "man" and "men" in many places.
> 
> George Washington defined the militia as all able bodied men between 16 and 46 - clearly excluding children from that part of the equation.


being in a militia is not a right,, 

sure would love for someone to go through pour stated rights and explain how they doint apply to minors instead of dodging it by giving generalizations,,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 10:31 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> being in a militia is not a right,,



The militia is ALL able bodied men between 16 and 46, it's not something that you join.

It is also specified in the second Amendment as the foundation of the right to keep and bear arms.




progressive hunter said:


> sure would love for someone to go through pour stated rights and explain how they doint apply to minors instead of dodging it by giving generalizations,,



The right to vote: Do you support 3 year olds voting? This is unquestionably a right in this nation, yet one only gained at the age of majority.

The right to consent to medical treatment - those under 18 may not consent to medical procedures (other than the holy sacrament of abortion) if they are minors.

The right to drink alcohol.

The "right" to buy pornography.

You know all of this.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 10:33 AM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The militia is ALL able bodied men between 16 and 46, it's not something that you join.
> 
> It is also specified in the second Amendment as the foundation of the right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> ...


why is it you leftist always ignore the constitution and just make shit up to meet your false narrative??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 10:49 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> why is it you leftist always ignore the constitution and just make shit up to meet your false narrative??



Oh, I'm a LEFTIST? 

Seriously, you're calling ME that?

And, what did I make up?

Do you support 3 year olds having the right to vote?

Yes, or no?


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 10:52 AM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh, I'm a LEFTIST?
> 
> Seriously, you're calling ME that?
> 
> ...


how about you go through our stated rights in the BILL OF RIGHTS and explain how they dont apply to minors??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 11:05 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> how about you go through our stated rights in the BILL OF RIGHTS and explain how they dont apply to minors??


How about you deal with what I posted?

Do you support 3 year olds having the right to vote?

Yes, or no?


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 11:08 AM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> How about you deal with what I posted?
> 
> Do you support 3 year olds having the right to vote?
> 
> Yes, or no?


the discussion is about minors not having rights, so how about you start with #1 and explain how minors dont have that right and then go through the next seven and do the same,,

OH what you posted arent rights but privilege's granted by government,,


----------



## Yarddog (Monday at 11:17 AM)

cnm said:


> The right to bear arms shall not be infringed.




if thats the way you want to raise your 6 year old, thats on you. Every other sane , responsible parent is not going to allow their kid to access a hand gun. Is a six year old allowed to show up at a gun range and 
buy a box of ammo? start target practicing all. by himself? 
If the answer is NO, please explain why.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 11:31 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> the discussion is about minors not having rights,



Such as the right to vote.

Do you support 3 year olds voting?



progressive hunter said:


> so how about you start with #1 and explain how minors dont have that right and then go through the next seven and do the same,,



I already did..

Do you support 3 year olds voting?


progressive hunter said:


> OH what you posted arent rights but privilege's granted by government,,



Voting is a right.

Difference between a "right" and a privilege.

A right is something you could do if there were no government.

Speech cannot be granted, only infringed. Absent government, you can say what you want.

Voting is what societies going back to tribal levels have done - without government, all can vote.

So why do we restrict the right to vote to only those who have reached the age of majority?


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 11:36 AM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Such as the right to vote.
> 
> Do you support 3 year olds voting?
> 
> ...


I guess you didnt realize voting is a law granting voting priviledges to citizens over the age of 18,,

so why youre bringing that up here eludes me,,

no if you want to talk about human rights as stated in the B of R's then we can have a rational discussion,,

but since youre a typical leftist that hates the constitution I dont see you ever doing that,,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 11:51 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> I guess you didnt realize voting is a law granting voting priviledges to citizens over the age of 18,,
> 
> so why youre bringing that up here eludes me,,
> 
> ...



Voting is not a privilege, voting is a right.

Oh, and I'm significantly to the right of you.

And you know it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 11:53 AM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Voting is not a privilege, voting is a right.
> 
> Oh, and I'm significantly to the right of you.
> 
> And you know it.


granted to people over 18 ,,,

tell me what is it about the constitution that scares you so much??

since I am an anarchist you cant be further right than me,,
and you hating the constitution puts you on the authoritarian left,,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 11:56 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> granted to people over 18 ,,,
> 
> tell me what is it about the constitution that scares you so much??
> 
> ...



If you are an anarchist - you oppose the Constitution and the rule of law.

What is wrong with you? You used to be a good poster.....


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 11:58 AM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> If you are an anarchist - you oppose the Constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> What is wrong with you? You used to be a good poster.....


sorry,, I am a rational anarchist thats accepted the constitution under its original intent,,,

you on the other hand in this discussion have ran away from and twisted what rights are and why the constitution is what protects rights,,
why is that??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 12:29 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> sorry,, I am a rational anarchist thats accepted the constitution under its original intent,,,



Then you are not an anarchist. 

Learn what the word means.



progressive hunter said:


> you on the other hand in this discussion have ran away from and twisted what rights are and why the constitution is what protects rights,,
> why is that??



The only one who ran is you, do you support the right to vote for 3 year olds?

How about the right to buy real property?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Monday at 12:34 PM)

candycorn said:


> This is what the 2nd Amendment has wrought...


I'd ask you to demonstrate this to be true, but you won't understand the challenge.


----------



## marvin martian (Monday at 12:34 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The right to Bear Arms shall not be INFRINGED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, a blue city. How did I know?

LOL. You LOVE it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Monday at 12:35 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What is wrong with you? You used to be a good poster.....


Some people decide they are the only true Scotsman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 1:58 PM)

bodecea said:


> I see another accusation that is really a con-fession.


And here comes bull dyke


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 2:15 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> not true,, my guess is you know that and why you refuse to be specific on anything and only make generalizations instead of being specific,,


Stop dodging and reread what is posted. So tell me exactly what rights a prisoner has that children don't have? Children aren't free to go as they please nor are prisoners they are to be supervised SE as prisoners. So exactly what rights do children have that prisoners don't have?


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 2:55 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Then you are not an anarchist.
> 
> Learn what the word means.
> 
> ...


voting isnt a human right,,,

I didnt run from anything and you arent the one that decides for me what I am or am not,,

again why do you keep ignoring the human rights stated in the constitution??


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 2:57 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Stop dodging and reread what is posted. So tell me exactly what rights a prisoner has that children don't have? Children aren't free to go as they please nor are prisoners they are to be supervised SE as prisoners. So exactly what rights do children have that prisoners don't have?


when you can specify which right in our constitution you are talking about and explain how minors dont have that right I will be pleased to help you,, until then I got nothing for you,,


----------



## basquebromance (Monday at 2:58 PM)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 3:13 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> voting isnt a human right,,,
> 
> I didnt run from anything and you arent the one that decides for me what I am or am not,,
> 
> again why do you keep ignoring the human rights stated in the constitution??



What human rights did I ignore?

You're very angry, but not very articulate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 3:15 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> when you can specify which right in our constitution you are talking about and explain how minors dont have that right I will be pleased to help you,, until then I got nothing for you,,



Do you think the Constitution grants or confers rights?


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 3:16 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What human rights did I ignore?
> 
> You're very angry, but not very articulate.


the ones listed in the bill of rights I keep asking you to comment on,,,

tell me oh great one,, this law on voting rights,, does it have an age limit in it?? yes it does

 so why do you keep bringing up 3 yr olds when the law specifically excludes them??


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 3:17 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you think the Constitution grants or confers rights?


not going to answer anymore of your questions until you speak to the rights listed in the bill of rights and explain how they dont apply to minors,,


----------



## horselightning (Monday at 3:17 PM)

BrokeLoser said:


> Yeah….armed 6 year olds are the real problem….not your prized human pet dark people.
> View attachment 745727


armed blacks are


----------



## horselightning (Monday at 3:19 PM)

whitehall said:


> The victim is a lilly white teacher. What about the 6 year old? what about the kid's parents?  Was he/she taught that white teachers are the enemy?


you need to ask   with black hate on whites going around. crt teaches this in schools and  black adults .


----------



## horselightning (Monday at 3:21 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hmm, white teacher, black child - but no cries of "RACISM"


this what blacks tech their kids . its ok to kill whites and disrespect your teachers and ant authority  figure.


----------



## horselightning (Monday at 3:25 PM)

the 6 year old brat did not have a right to shoot his teacher . period. last i knew he was in police custody. and his parents are in big trouble. there is no excuse to not  know your 6 year old or any  age child is running around with a gun. its parents job to know what is all going on with your child.


----------



## horselightning (Monday at 3:37 PM)

6-year-old who shot teacher in altercation presents legal hurdle in US
					

A local police chief said the shooting was not accidental and was part of an altercation but didn't elaborate further.




					www.1news.co.nz
				




 looks like there not sure what to do with the kid


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 4:14 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> the ones listed in the bill of rights I keep asking you to comment on,,,
> 
> tell me oh great one,, this law on voting rights,, does it have an age limit in it?? yes it does
> 
> so why do you keep bringing up 3 yr olds when the law specifically excludes them??



You asked about rights not granted to minors

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

So, does a 4 year old have freedom of religion? Can they join a church or cult independent of their parents?



Does a 5 year old have free speech? Can they say what they please to parents and teachers?  The back of my hand says "no"

Can a 7 year old run newspaper articles about the horrors of their parents and teachers without permission from parents? 

Can a 2 year old picket the local pre-school independent of their parents?

Dude, your position is just silly. You got in a fight with bigrebnc1775  - and you're just wrong. Be man enough to admit it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 4:15 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> not going to answer anymore of your questions until you speak to the rights listed in the bill of rights and explain how they dont apply to minors,,



Your honor - permission to treat the poster as a progressive.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 4:17 PM)

horselightning said:


> this what blacks tech their kids . its ok to kill whites and disrespect your teachers and ant authority  figure.



That would be my guess in this case. It's not just some black parents teaching children this, it's popular media and the democrat party too.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 4:38 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You asked about rights not granted to minors
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.
> 
> ...


the 1st A isnt about what a person can do but about what the government cant do,,

a simple reading should tell you that,,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 4:47 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> the 1st A isnt about what a person can do but about what the government cant do,,
> 
> a simple reading should tell you that,,



You're making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 4:47 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Your honor - permission to treat the poster as a progressive.....


so trying to protect human rights is now a progressive act,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 4:48 PM)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're making a fool out of yourself.


how so??

thats what the 1st A say now doesnt it??


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 5:48 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> when you can specify which right in our constitution you are talking about and explain how minors dont have that right I will be pleased to help you,, until then I got nothing for you,,


I have specifically told you that prisoners and children have the same rights.  BOTH must be supervised


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 5:52 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> the 1st A isnt about what a person can do but about what the government cant do,,
> 
> a simple reading should tell you that,,


Can children be sued or those in charge of their custody?


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 5:57 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have specifically told you that prisoners and children have the same rights.  BOTH must be supervised


telling me doesnt mean shit,, I can tell you that frogs could fly and it doesnt mean they can,,

prisoners have gone through due process to loose their rights,, when did minors go through  that??

are you saying a minor doesnt have a 4th A rights and can be stopped and searched for no reason?? or that the government can pass a law and force a minor into a specific religion??


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 5:58 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Can children be sued or those in charge of their custody?


sued for what?? please be specific,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 6:00 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> the ones listed in the bill of rights I keep asking you to comment on,,,
> 
> tell me oh great one,, this law on voting rights,, does it have an age limit in it?? yes it does
> 
> so why do you keep bringing up 3 yr olds when the law specifically excludes them??


So you agree children only have the rights of a prisoner


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Monday at 6:00 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> telling me doesnt mean shit,, I can tell you that frogs could fly and it doesnt mean they can,,
> 
> prisoners have gone through due process to loose their rights,, when did minors go through  that??
> 
> are you saying a minor doesnt have a 4th A rights and can be stopped and searched for no reason??



Actually yes.









						the McLellan: Can the school search our lockers and backpacks ...
					






					mclellan.law.msu.edu
				




You should stop digging now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 6:01 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> telling me doesnt mean shit,, I can tell you that frogs could fly and it doesnt mean they can,,
> 
> prisoners have gone through due process to loose their rights,, when did minors go through  that??
> 
> are you saying a minor doesnt have a 4th A rights and can be stopped and searched for no reason??


No they don't have a right to privacy that's why teachers can inspect lockers and backpacks without a warrant.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 6:01 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you agree children only have the rights of a prisoner


not sure where yuou got that idea,, in fact I have explained in detail the differences in the two,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 6:02 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No they don't have a right to privacy that's why teachers can inspect lockers and backpacks without a warrant.


who owns those lockers??

cant help but notice you changes the contrext of my comment to give a false narrative,, you leftist are all the same,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 6:03 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> not sure where yuou got that idea,, in fact I have explained in detail the differences in the two,,


From what you wrote 

so why do you keep bringing up 3 yr olds when the law specifically excludes them??


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 6:03 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No they don't have a right to privacy that's why teachers can inspect lockers and backpacks without a warrant.


OH and theres no such thing as a right to privacy,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 6:04 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> From what you wrote
> 
> so why do you keep bringing up 3 yr olds when the law specifically excludes them??


youre the one bringing up 3 yr olds not me,, 

youre not a pedophile are you??


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 6:05 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> From what you wrote
> 
> so why do you keep bringing up 3 yr olds when the law specifically excludes them??


show me where any of our human rights exclude minors???


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 6:06 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> who owns those lockers??
> 
> cant help but notice you changes the contrext of my comment to give a false narrative,, you leftist are all the same,,


Who owner a rented house? The land lord but to search the dwelling a warrant is needed. 
Lockers contain the belongings of the child still no right to privacy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 6:06 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> youre the one bringing up 3 yr olds not me,,
> 
> youre not a pedophile are you??


I'm bringing up children now you're dodging and projecting


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 6:07 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Who owner a rented house? The land lord but to search the dwelling a warrant is needed.
> Lockers contain the belongings of the child still no right to privacy.


a rented house has a contract that puts that house under the control of the person renting it,,, not the case with a school locker,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 6:07 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> OH and theres no such thing as a right to privacy,,


Not for children


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 6:09 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Not for children


not for anyone,, of course you can prove me wrong by posting the law,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 6:14 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> not for anyone,, of course you can prove me wrong by posting the law,,


If children have rights why must they have parental guidance? Why are parents called before they are questioned by police?


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 6:16 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If children have rights why must they have parental guidance? Why are parents called before they are questioned by police?


two different issues,,
and if you have to ask that youre not qualified to have this discussion,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 6:20 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> two different issues,,
> and if you have to ask that youre not qualified to have this discussion,,


No it's not try not spraining something trying to dodge.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 6:23 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No it's not trying not spraying something trying to dodge.


you never answered,, can the government pass a law and force a minor into a specific religion,, or be stopped on the street and searched for no reason??
how about a lawyer?? are they entitled to a lawyer??

that and so many other things you dodged so far,, why is that??


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 6:25 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> you never answered,, can the government pass a law and force a minor into a specific religion,, or be stopped on the street and searched for no reason??
> how about a lawyer?? are they entitled to a lawyer??
> 
> that and so many other things you dodged so far,, why is that??


Only if the parental guardian gives their ok.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 6:31 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Only if the parental guardian gives their ok.


so if a child has been sexually abused by his parents he needs their permission to get a lawyer to protect himself??

something about that just doesnt seem right,,

not sure you know this but in most contested divorces where custody is at play the courts assign a lawyer for the minor child regardless of what the parents say,,

nice try but just another fail on your part,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Monday at 6:55 PM)

So I heard on NPR that it was mom‘s gun.  It was legally purchased.

Now they’re trying to determine if the gun was unsecured, which is a misdemeanor.

I can’t help wanting to respond to this. If the 6-year-old was able to get the gun, then it was unsecured. Additionally, mom deserves much more than a misdemeanor.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 7:05 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> so if a child has been sexually abused by his parents he needs their permission to get a lawyer to protect himself??
> 
> something about that just doesnt seem right,,
> 
> ...


Prisoners can't be sexually abused 
You keep moving the goal post and everytime run into that prisoner equivalence


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 7:09 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Prisoners can't be sexually abused
> You keep moving the goal post and everytime run into that prisoner equivalence


I'm talking about minors not prisoners,, its you thats moving the goal posts,,

now I showed where your comment was wrong about a minor needing a parents permission to get a lawyer,, why are you ignoring that??


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 7:10 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> I'm talking about minors not prisoners,, its you thats moving the goal posts,,
> 
> now I showed where your comment was wrong about a minor needing a parents permission to get a lawyer,, why are you ignoring that??


Minors and prisoners have the same rights 
Minors can't do anything without their guardians approval.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 7:10 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Minors and prisoners have the same rights


the last few comments prove that wrong,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 7:13 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> the last few comments prove that wrong,,


Yiu have ignored everything said and when you can't ignore it any further you move the goal post. You've been prove wrong everytime.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 7:15 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yiu have ignored everything said and when you can't ignore it any further you move the goal post. You've been prove wrong everytime.


I never ignored it,, I gave details to explain how youre wrong,,,

you just keep ignoring those explanations,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 7:16 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> I never ignored it,, I gave details to explain how youre wrong,,,
> 
> you just keep ignoring those explanations,,


Yes you have and everytime change what your arguing.


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 7:19 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes you have and everytime change what your arguing.


no I didnt,, my argument has and is that minors have all the rights we have and you claim they dont,,

as for rape,, a prisoner can be raped and not be allowed to press charges and get a lawyer where a minor can,, thats just one of many ways your claim is wrong,,


----------



## dudmuck (Monday at 7:22 PM)

XponentialChaos said:


> So I heard on NPR that it was mom‘s gun.  It was legally purchased.
> 
> Now they’re trying to determine if the gun was unsecured, which is a misdemeanor.
> 
> I can’t help wanting to respond to this. If the 6-year-old was able to get the gun, then it was unsecured. Additionally, mom deserves much more than a misdemeanor.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Monday at 7:24 PM)

progressive hunter said:


> no I didnt,, my argument has and is that minors have all the rights we have and you claim they dont,,
> 
> as for rape,, a prisoner can be raped and not be allowed to press charges and get a lawyer where a minor can,, thats just one of many ways your claim is wrong,,


Yes you have changed your position. Mine has been the same thing. Children and prisoners have the same rights at one time you said 3 year old don't have rights then you bring up religion .
 The government can't make children do anything without parental approval. Parents are held accountable for the actions of the child not the opposite


----------



## themirrorthief (Monday at 7:32 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes you have changed your position. Mine has been the same thing. Children and prisoners have the same rights at one time you said 3 year old don't have rights then you bring up religion .
> The government can't make children do anything without parental approval. Parents are held accountable for the actions of the child not the opposite


first thing HItler did was take away the peoples guns....how did that work out for the jews and millions of others


----------



## progressive hunter (Monday at 7:50 PM)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes you have changed your position. Mine has been the same thing. Children and prisoners have the same rights at one time you said 3 year old don't have rights then you bring up religion .
> The government can't make children do anything without parental approval. Parents are held accountable for the actions of the child not the opposite


liar liar pants on fire,,,

your first claim was that 6 yr olds dont have any rights and then switched to they have the same rights a prisoners,,

I have repeatedly shown how that is wrong under both narratives with detailed facts that you keep ignoring,,


----------



## Death Angel (Monday at 9:45 PM)

rightwinger said:


> Any six year old has the right to bear arms


I agree. They have the right to wear short sleeves


----------



## Batcat (Tuesday at 3:17 AM)

rightwinger said:


> Because of Floridas lax gun laws, they will have to


Chicago had draconian gun laws up to just recently and the bad guys had plenty of guns. 

Of course you will say that is becasue of states like Florida.

However if drug smugglers can bring tons of marijuana into our nation, it would be easy to smuggle firearms too. So even if you were able to ban and confiscate all firearms in civilian hands by waving a magic wand, guns would be smuggled in starting the very next day. They  likely would not be just semiautomatic firearms but many would be real military fully automatic weapons.


----------



## cnm (Tuesday at 9:00 AM)

White 6 said:


> Beat the lil kid's ass (right in front of his momma and daddy if she knows who it is) until he can't sit down without a pillow and must sleep on his stomach.  Prosecute parents, and/or adults in the kid's house for not securing weapons, and ban them all (including the little kid from ever owning fire arms.


That almost seems like an abridgement of rights.

Almost.


----------



## cnm (Tuesday at 9:53 AM)

Batcat said:


> So even if you were able to ban and confiscate all firearms in civilian hands by waving a magic wand, guns would be smuggled in starting the very next day. They likely would not be just semiautomatic firearms but many would be real military fully automatic weapons.


The difference is they could then be confiscated on sight.


----------



## White 6 (Tuesday at 11:49 AM)

cnm said:


> That almost seems like an abridgement of rights.
> 
> Almost.


Well, I think parents or guardians should be held responsible for the actions of their kid until age 18, whether that happens anymore or not.  Just sayin....


----------



## horselightning (Tuesday at 2:19 PM)

Wounded Virginia teacher walked her students to safety after she was shot by 6-year-old, officials say
					

A first-grade teacher who was shot by a 6-year-old boy last week at a Virginia elementary school was hailed as a hero Monday for escorting students to safety.




					www.aol.com
				




 more info on the case . mom needs to go to jail. kid is locked in a nut ward looks like.


----------



## Batcat (Tuesday at 4:21 PM)

cnm said:


> The difference is they could then be confiscated on sight.


Since the early 1970s I have been reading articles in gun magazines about how to store firearms and ammo in underground caches. 

Ever wonder why people who owned a large collection of guns are still buying more?

Those guns will not be in sight until there is a real need. We are not at that stage yet and hopefully never will be. 

You can even buy tubes on Amazon so you can store your guns underground.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Tuesday at 6:42 PM)

rightwinger said:


> The altercation was between a 6-year-old, the student, who did have the firearm, and the teacher, and then a round was fired," the chief said.
> 
> The teacher, a woman in her 30s, was hospitalized, officials said.


Very sad.

RIP 45,222 lives lost to guns in USA 2022.  Here.


----------



## progressive hunter (Tuesday at 6:58 PM)

Man of Ethics said:


> Very sad.
> 
> RIP 45,222 lives lost to guns in USA 2022.  Here.


while millions of lives are saved every year from guns,,,


----------



## SweetSue92 (Yesterday at 1:38 AM)

progressive hunter said:


> while millions of lives are saved every year from guns,,,



All this arguing over guns, when in reality, our schools are a wasteland of no discipline whatsoever. Unparented kids with no discipline at school. And here we are.

But you know--groomer teachers. Let's obsess on that


----------



## Mac-7 (Yesterday at 2:33 AM)

SweetSue92 said:


> All this arguing over guns, when in reality, our schools are a wasteland of no discipline whatsoever. Unparented kids with no discipline at school. And here we are.
> 
> But you know--groomer teachers. Let's obsess on that


There are plenty of groomer teachers that you are trying to ignore


----------



## Mac-7 (Yesterday at 2:35 AM)

Man of Ethics said:


> Very sad.
> 
> RIP 45,222 lives lost to guns in USA 2022.  Here.


A majority of the deaths are suicides

Its not the gun’s fault if somebody wants to kill themself

The rest are almost all criminals that liberal democrats refuse to lock up


----------



## Man of Ethics (Yesterday at 2:36 AM)

Mac-7 said:


> Its not the gun’s fault if somebody wants to kill themself


Guns play the same role as fentanyl.


----------



## Mac-7 (Yesterday at 2:40 AM)

Man of Ethics said:


> Guns play the same role as fentanyl.


Come again?


----------

